# عظة فى الميلاد



## بيترالخواجة (12 ديسمبر 2006)

عظة للقديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي


المسيح ولد فمجدوه. المسيح أتى من السموات فاستقبلوه. المسيح على الأرض، فارتفعوا. رتليللرب ايتها المسكونة كلها. ولكي اعبر بكلمة واحدة بلسان الارض والسماء اقول: ليكن فرح في السموات وما اظلّت، والأرضين وما أقلّت. لأن السماوي صار ارضيًا. المسيح تجسد. فلنتهلل بخوف وفرح: خوف من الخطيئة، وفرح في تحقق الرجاء. 

المسيح ولد من البتول فتعفّفْن ايتها النساء لكي تصبحن امهات للمسيح. من لا يسجد ويركع للمولود منذ البدء؟ من لا يمجد الظاهر لنا أخيرًا؟ 

لانه ولد لنا صبي واعطي لنا ابن رئاسته على عاتقه، لانه يحمل الصليب ويرتفع عليه. ويدعى اسمه رسول الرأي العظيم. واذا ما هتف يوحنا قائلا: اعدّوا طريق الرب، فأنا سأنادي في الورى بمعاني هذا اليوم: غير المتجسد يتجسد، والكلمة يتحد بالأرض. غير المنظور يُنظر، وغير الملموس يلامَس. ومن لا بدء له يبتدئ، وابن الله يصير ابن الانسان. 

اننا نعيّد لمجيء الله الينا لكي نعود نحن الى الله، لنخلع الانسان القديم ونلبس الجديد. وكما متنا في آدم سنعيش في المسيح. فلنولد معه ونُصلب، ونُدفن، ونَقمْ بقيامته. علينا أن نعود أدراجنا ونحتمل مشقة الطريق العكسية التي تقود الى الخلاص، وكما انه من الخيرات الصالحات جاءت المحزنات، كذلك نعود الى الخيرات عن طريق المحزنات، لأنه حيث تكثر الخطيئة تزداد النعمة. فاذا كان المذاق الحلو قد جلب علينا الدينونة، فأولى بآلام المسيح ان تكون أشد وأعظم في تبريرنا من الدينونة.​


----------



## +++حنين+++ (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*موعظه بجد جميله جدااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++ حنين +++*


----------

